# Bye Bye FSD



## Mesprit87 (Oct 29, 2017)

I was expecting it!

At delivery in november 2018 I was expecting the 1 month FSD free trial.
Then doing the walk around I noticed the window sticker in the trunk, it included FSD and roughly a 10k $ price bump...

Knowing they can add and remove it at will, I was a little anxious to see what would happen at the end of the month!

Well you guessed it from the title obviously I enjoyed it until last week when out of the blue and not after any particular update, the took it back. If you remember the chaos at the end of 2018, it's not hard to imagine they swapped my vin for another one during transport or whatever.
People around me tell me " call them, see what they can do", of course, I won't. I enjoyed something I didn't pay for and time's up...
I know price policies change all the time but I do feel they should do a deal for the few of us (early reservationists) in that window where AP was still an option. Seeing a SR get out of the door with more driving tech than my 72 400$ car does leave me a little perplex.

What I will miss:
-AP in traffic (so much more relaxing)
-AP for long trips (actually drove like 1 hour on my last round trip to Gaspesia)
-Bragging about it 

What I won't miss:
-Hit and miss FSD line change
-Pingponging
-Cutting off summon
-Autopark was nice but not really needed in my environment
-Casino effect while driving (expression stolen from @MelindaV , right on Melinda)

I know all these negatives will get fixed eventually so don't blast me
I'm glad I've had the chance to try if for a good while.
I'll give myself a little time before I make a decision on what's next, I would probably stick with AP only as that's what I enjoyed and used the most.
Probably the only one with a signature like this on the forum


----------



## Mesprit87 (Oct 29, 2017)

Ho! Forgot...
My wife is happy!
Her heart couldn't live with AP or FSD ;-)


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Mesprit87 said:


> of course, I won't. I enjoyed something I didn't pay for and time's up...


Thanks for taking the high road.


----------



## Mesprit87 (Oct 29, 2017)

Thanks
My guess is they did a little cleanup before the hardware 3 push...
That was the breaking point for my case.
I know of at least another person in the same situation in my area.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Mesprit87 said:


> Thanks
> My guess is they did a little cleanup before the hardware 3 push...
> That was the breaking point for my case.
> I know of at least another person in the same situation in my area.


You are likely correct about the cleanup before the HW push. We know they activly started reaching out last week. My guess is we'll see 4 to 6 weeks push and then maybe a new SW release about the time the Y starts hitting the road that might really start to take advantage of that HW.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

GDN said:


> You are likely correct about the cleanup before the HW push. We know they activly started reaching out last week. My guess is we'll see 4 to 6 weeks push and then maybe a new SW release about the time the Y starts hitting the road that might really start to take advantage of that HW.


🤞🏻


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Mesprit87 said:


> -Casino effect while driving (expression stolen from @MelindaV , right on Melinda)


I have no idea what this means, so think you are mis-remembering this phrase coming from me  FWIW, AP has always behaved very well in my car.


----------



## Mesprit87 (Oct 29, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> I have no idea what this means, so think you are mis-remembering this phrase coming from me  FWIW, AP has always behaved very well in my car.


In fact it had nothing to do with AP, if I remember well, you were referring to the casino about all the bells as you you were backing up from the driveway and the sensors picked up obstacles


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Mesprit87 said:


> In fact it had nothing to do with AP, if I remember well, you were referring to the casino about all the bells as you you were backing up from the driveway and the sensors picked up obstacles


ohhhh. that could be. My work driveway/alley is narrow and makes quite a bit of noise 
but that would be the same without FSD, as it is just the 'stock' AP senors.


----------

